# What I just witnessed at GLN



## Jtbarton (Jun 13, 2017)

As most of you know, but for those who don't, Metra runs their MD-N route betweven glenview and chicago, for a senior, fares can be under 3$. Amtrak also runs between GLN and CHI direct as part of their Hiawatha service.

I just witnessed what appeard to be a out- of- town elderly couple get charged 20$ for 2 seats by the amtrak ticket agent on duty. This was even more aggravating considering the metra was rolling through prior to the Amtrak. I feel these 2 where just tricked out of 14$ and precious vacation time.

Any thoughts?

What would you do if you where a bystander?

What would you do if you where the ticket agent?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 13, 2017)

Quite frankly, the ticket agent should have pointed out the Metra alternative to the couple. Since you obviously overheard the conversation, you should have informed the couple of the cheaper Metra ticket. Perhaps the couple insisted on an Amtrak ticket. Anyway, it wouldn't have hurt if you talked to them about it. Of course once they bought the Amtrak ticket it would probably be a hassle to refund it.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 13, 2017)

It's sad, but it's business.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 16, 2017)

As someone who occasionally is quite willing to pay $30+ for a Northeast Regional BC ticket between Baltimore and Washington instead of an $8 MARC ticket (and, heck, I have a monthly MARC pass paid for by my employer), maybe I'm not the one to comment on this. However, there are a number of reasons why someone might want to ride the Amtrak over the local commuter line when such alternatives are available:

1) Whatever the shortcomings of the Horizon coaches used on the Hiawatha, they're more roomy and more comfortable than the seats in the Metra gallery cars.

2) The Amtrak equipment has more space and more convenient space for luggage storage, I have ridden Metra with luggage, I mean it was OK, but I basically took up an extra seat. That was OK for the mid-day train I rode, but would be extremely annoying if one is travelling during normal commute times.

3) The Hiawatha is nonstop to Chicago Union Station from Glenview. The Metra train makes numerous local stops, and is probably a longer trip.

I'm a fairly regular rider (~2 times per week) of Northeast Regional 188 between Baltimore and Washington, and I'm not the only person getting off in Baltimore.


----------

